# What it means if babe's teeth come late?



## Nora'sMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been getting some comments lately about baby's who get their teeth late, as friends discover that my 7.5 month old ds doesn't have any. 3 people have said to me something to the effect that when babies get their teeth late it is a sign of good health.

I don't even know if 7.5 months is late for getting teeth. But dd had hers for a month already at this point.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

people told me that, too..when ds #1 didn't get his first tooth till 11 mos.. second came at thirteen mos...but, alas, he has very soft teeth, has been to the dds many times has alot of cavities etc.(he's 9)..


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

From what I know from MIL, anthroposophists (as in Waldorf education, Rudolf Steiner) believe getting teeth is part of the "hardening" of the baby's spirit into body (or think their full arrival on earth from the spiritual realm). Therefore, teeth coming in "slowly" is a sign that the baby has not been "rushed" and is having a gentle and peaceful (slow) "hardening". Hope that made sense (I am still grasping these ideas).

DS has had a very slow and gentle 9 months of life so far and got his first tooth at 7 months, second at 8 months, and none since.

The flip side of this is the idea that those with lots of teeth early are being "rushed" (hectic/stressful environment, TV, overstimulating toys/ music, etc), and I bet there are a lot of moms on here that can argue this with their own babies as examples otherwise. So take the above as you will, just wanted to contribute it!


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I read into this that health is not linked to teeth growth or lack thereof since it's part of physical development. Spiritually is up for grabs.

from:http://www.tnpc.com/parentalk/infancy/infant13.html


> Getting teeth late means there's something wrong." Absolutely not true. There's no relationship between the time that teeth come in and physical or mental development.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Ds1 was 11 1/2 months Ds2 was 11 months but he fall and split his little gum and the top tooth appeared the next day so it was going to take a little longer Ds3 was 7.5 months and I was shocked to see one that early LOL.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

From what I've read, timing of teeth is genetic. If mom or dad cut teeth at a certain time, baby probably will too. DH got his first tooth at 5 months, DS at 7.5 mos. DS is now 12 mos. and up to 8 teeth--with 2 molars due any day.

For what it's worth, people were always commenting to me at 8 mos--"Wow, he's already got 2 teeth? That's so early." Whatever. They come when they come!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

DD was 12 months before she had any! then she got six all at once!

DS has 4 and he's 10 months........no need to worry!


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

I just have to throw in that every babe is different AND it doesn't mean anything. My first three kiddos got their teeth later-ish (like nine months before they had their first) and then number four got her first teeth at four months. Some people have told me that if teeth come in later then they may loose their baby teeth later, but the dentist said that isn't true.


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

DS got his first 2 teeth at 12 weeks old...he was a big, mellow, comfortable boy who arrived nearly two weeks "late". His nickname was Boodah. i don't think he felt stress or rushed. i think it has much more to do with the fact that most babes in DH's family get teeth early...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Means nothing.

-Angela


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

DD#1 got her first tooth 1 week shy of 18 months! She has very healthy teeth and has an **amazing** immune system. I say that b/c when everyone else get a cold/other illlness she rarely gets it. She is 7 now and still doesn't have a loose tooth, just our experience, not a "rule".
I agree with the PP who said all babes are different. I just wanted to share because I view our experience as a "best case" scenario.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

late teeth means the baby is a genius. i know this for a fact since my baby is 7.5 months and has no teeth.







that's good logic, right?


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

ds2 is 10 months old and has 12 teeth. eep! he got his first 4 by 5 months and then 2 at 7 months and then 6 at once.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
From what I know from MIL, anthroposophists (as in Waldorf education, Rudolf Steiner) believe getting teeth is part of the "hardening" of the baby's spirit into body (or think their full arrival on earth from the spiritual realm). Therefore, teeth coming in "slowly" is a sign that the baby has not been "rushed" and is having a gentle and peaceful (slow) "hardening". Hope that made sense (I am still grasping these ideas).


That is a really, really cool concept. Where can I read more about this? DS got his first around 7.5 months as well.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
late teeth means the baby is a genius. i know this for a fact since my baby is 7.5 months and has no teeth.







that's good logic, right?









I totally agree!!!! (My first two got their first tooth at nine months. #3 is 4 months and no sign of teeth)(and, fwiw, I was 9 months when I got my first tooth - so either we're all geniuses (







) or we're all just late teethers)

The dentist told me that if their first tooth comes later than average then all their teeth will come later than average. Seems to be holding true - ds is 6.5 and doesn't have his 6yo molars yet, nor a loose tooth. DD1 is 2.75 and is just starting to get her last two 2yo molars.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yeah, i've heard that late teeth=healthier teeth









my babe is 7.5 m too and doens't have any.

uhh, i just wanted to comment on how cool it is that *holiztic*'s MIL knows about Waldorf ed!


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it means nothing, and is probably genetic.
DD walked before she cut her first tooth; I was also a late teether (and was still losing teeth in high school--ack!).


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure about when I got teeth but at 27 I have NO cavities and onr baby tooth still holding on. My adult tooth is impacted and at an angle so it never pushed the baby tooth out. It's my upper left incisor.

DD is 9.5 months and still no teeth. The dr said her gums were swollen at her last well baby visit but we're still waiting. Thank goodness for the amber teething necklace.

Oh, and DH got his first tooth at 7 months.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I have heard that late teeth are healthier teeth many times since both my girls have gotten theirs late. Not sure if it's true or not, but I think the kiddos can deal with the pain of teething better as they get older.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

i vote genetics, as well.

DD got 6 at 1 time at 1 yr.

DS got 4 at 1 time @ 1yr.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

My first DS got his first tooth at 13 months, and he has great, strong teeth - he's 8 and has never had a cavity.

My DD got her first tooth at 9 months, and she's already had 4 cavities so far (she's 5).


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
Some people have told me that if teeth come in later then they may loose their baby teeth later, but the dentist said that isn't true.

Interesting. DD1 got her teeth late and just now lost her two front top teeth at 7.5yo where as most of her same-age friends lost theirs a while ago. Her "six year" molars just broke through as well. DD2 was also a late teether, but she's not even five years old yet so we don't know when she'll start loosing teeth.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

DS got his first tooth at 8 mos, and people were always making comments about how "old" he was and didnt have any teeth yet. i started to get concerned since he was my first child, so i asked my aunt who is a dentist. she told me that late teeth = healthier teeth.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My older son was utterly toothless until 17 months. Then they all started coming in at once. I don't think it means much but I don't mind the genious theory. Or the healthier teeth theory either.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, late teeth is NOT a sign of good health. DS2 is 7.5 mos with no teeth and was born with a heart defect. My nephew got his first tooth at 9 mos and has serious alergy issues, I would not call him healthy at all.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

from what I've read and IMO...... its no big deal, and hey, at least they arnt exposed to sugars etc on their teeth as long as early teethers, so less chance of cavities!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My littlest one is the latest of any of mine to get teeth (6 months on Wednesday and still no sign of any) and is also my most sickly.


----------

